# Building a power syphon



## scrappinjaime (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone have some easy directions on how to build a gravel vac (python, but with a pump) ? I love my python but hate that it wastes so much water to drain and it seems to take forever to drain and I have the Hot and Cold water turned all the way on. 

I will still use it to fill the tanks but was looking for a more powerful way to gravel vac and pump the water out.

Thank you, Jaime


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

We just let the water gravity feed out the front door in the summer and into the bath tub in the winter. We just run a little water to rinse the tub when we're done. Seems to make more sense than to waste all that clean water to operate the python.

DLH


----------

